# MKV jetta with 19's.



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

I was wondering if I can run 19x8 rims with +45mm offset and 6.29" backspacing on my 2007 Jetta 2.5l without having my wheels rubbing on the struts or fenders. The recommended size of tires is 235/35-r19. Maybe if I use something like 225/35-r19 instead of 235/35-r19? Thank you guys.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: MKV jetta with 19's. (Zurique)*

yes theyll work.
id go with a 225/35 like you said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Our recommended 19" fitment for the mkv's is 19x8.5 +45 with 225~235/35/19. 235 may rub a bit depending on the manufacture you go with, some tire models allow for more clearance because of a rounded sidewall.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VMRWheels)*

thank you guys.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Zurique)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnkMVxfm6zg


----------

